# Surf trout season 2017 begins NOW!



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Haven't been yet, but we are changing our readiness condition from DEFCON 5 to DEFCON 3.

Surf predictions are blown out for the foreseeable future, but once we see flat in the forecast we will go to DEFCON 2. And then once we see green water on a surf cam, it's DEFCON 1 and we launch!

Beachwater temp seems to have reached 70, and I can handle that with all of my God-given insulation.

I hope this year is as good as last year, or better! Good luck to all, and if it's flat and green look for my white Tundra near Access Road 5.

Long rodding for bull reds was a bust for me this winter, not to mention my unfortunate injury. I am excited to get back to what I know and love!

:dance:


----------



## Reality Czech (Jul 17, 2004)

Last year was a great year, looking forward to this one.

A couple of days ago I moved my surf stuff to the front door of my living room, so I'm at Defcon 2 1/2.:biggrin:

From the MOB to San Luis is my operations zone.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Gonna be fun year, be safe everyone!


----------



## clousercaster (Jul 23, 2014)

Fellas what do you all consider ideal surf conditions for catching specks?

Specifically, do you guys think a light SE wind is better than a light SW wind?

Does wind direction dictate where you go along the Surfside to High Island stretch of beach?


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

I'm all for the surf turning on...I'll be there...

Just don't want it to turn on so early....Generally, surf gets hot at the same time the tomatoes start peaking...and I ain't nearly there yet!!!!


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

clousercaster said:


> Fellas what do you all consider ideal surf conditions for catching specks?
> 
> Specifically, do you guys think a light SE wind is better than a light SW wind?
> 
> Does wind direction dictate where you go along the Surfside to High Island stretch of beach?


Flat enough surf to fish on the 2nd sandbar without getting your brains beat in.

Green to Sandy greenish brownish water.

Some moving tide. I like in better than out, but needs to be moving.

Bait in the surf is always a plus.

I don't like full moons.

I fish early, first light until 9 or 10 am.

Too much seaweed is an issue

West wind is never good

High pressure isn't good

I prefer current to be running from my left to right as I fish. Just seems to be a better bite.

I'm going to Surfside if these conditions are met. Plan B is Bolivar Pocket because it's so protected.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Where are the pictures?
J/K
Gigem87, the first speckled trout I caught in the surf were back in 1975.
An ex BIL showed me how to wade the surf with Touts and Mirrolures in March in front of Rollover Pass, BTW it looked really different then.

We wet waded too, the shrink factor was terrible,...on those Tout lures. Really shortened them right up.
They were gen 1 plastic tails on heavy jig heads. We threw them two at time mostly. 
You had to ease them along the bottom with little touch from your hand on the rod or reel. A bite was usually just a little heavier pressure on the line.
The fish weighed 4 pounds average, the big ones usually about 5.5# and we would catch about 20 a day between the two of on a good day.
Most days were more like eight to a dozen between us.
There were occasional hogs caught. I remember some 7 and 8 pound trout.
The current was dangerous as all get out, and at least one other person need to go with you to be safe.


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

> Flat enough surf to fish on the 2nd sandbar without getting your brains beat in.
> 
> Green to Sandy greenish brownish water.
> 
> ...


I think this about covers it all. My only comment is when i look back at last year I caught more fish in terms of quantity the very last 45 minutes of the day. The only issue fishing until dark is once that sun is down the mosquito practically number in the millions and can carry you far far away. My wife would always tell me to get out of the water before its dark so we don't have that issue but when your catching one fish after another its very hard to do. lol


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Can't wait!


----------



## clousercaster (Jul 23, 2014)

Thanks for the info gigem87.


----------



## GeeTee (Aug 8, 2014)

Gigem - which surf cams will you be monitoring? Im free this year to get out as much as i can so i`ll be aiming at those "good" days out in the surf as often as possible.

How are the sharks when there is so much bait/activity close to shore?


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

GeeTee said:


> Gigem - which surf cams will you be monitoring? Im free this year to get out as much as i can so i`ll be aiming at those "good" days out in the surf as often as possible.
> 
> How are the sharks when there is so much bait/activity close to shore?


G-townsurf.com tells me all I need to know.

Caught a few sharks last year, lost some gear to them. Wasn't bad. Did not lose any strung fish to them.... or body parts!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Build yourself one of these before Defcon 1. Tie the float to you and your stinger to the float. Keeps the strung fish 16-20 feet away from you, should jaws decide to take your fish to Cuba with him. PVC can be broken easily if that happens. I keep a short handled landing net in one of the rod holders and a small box of plastics and lead heads attached to the PVC.

Love to be in the surf when the sun is coming up, but I've done better an hour or two after sunup.

More difficult to stay away from the whacky people in the PM.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

Mrschasintail said:


> Can't wait!


This! Like you, I can't wait!
www.solarscreenguys.com


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Hmmm... maybe next Thursday????


----------



## o.b. (Jan 11, 2009)

Nothing compares to healthy surf trout! Looking forward to this season as well.


----------



## GeeTee (Aug 8, 2014)

Checked the surfcam now and that green water is pretty darn close - cant wait!!



gigem87 said:


> Hmmm... maybe next Thursday????


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

I didn't fish the surf last year. I will go this year. I love to fish in the surf. I'm not too crazy about wad fishing the bay though. Thanks for the list!


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Whenever it gets right I am there. I am working evening shifts now and don't have to be at work until 4pm so FISH ON!!
The site I just checked had the Jamaica Beach surf temp at 74 for today. If accurate, they should be there.

Every night when I get off at midnight, I am going to make the call fish or no fish. If fish, Ill head to sister beach house in Jamaica, sleep a few hours, then get up and hit it.


----------



## Tail Chaser (May 24, 2004)

Here's a cool website for forecasting:

https://www.swellinfo.com/surf-forecast/galveston-texas


----------



## Doublegprostaff (Oct 21, 2014)

If the weather holds I'll be down there wading in the mornin and shark the rest of the day.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Me too


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

Well thats it ..talked me into it 
What beach we talkin about?


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Wading mosquito in the morning ðŸ˜Š


----------



## Doublegprostaff (Oct 21, 2014)

I'll be at surfside seabo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

Don't wade past that first gut at first light. And, stick with the bait... even later in the morning, if it's concentrated in the first gut, especially down by SS where it's deeper. The reason to fish early in the year (and later), is because of the Size of a lot of tide-runners early in the season... Hopefully, no Poseidon-plagued pluvial events from the netherworlds this year blowing up vibrio. Normally, not a concern in surf salinity levels. 
Behind those full moons, which I don't like, there can be tremendous action mid-morning or midday or even mid-afternoon on tidal movement. You can light 'em up. But, usually not... Watch for birds workin' shrimp, too. Especially, after rainfall, late season fronts. This year may have dumped early with warm temperatures. In the Spring and esp. summer, I like to be on slicks... Sometimes you can smell 'em for the entire session, couple hours or more... ice cream... 
Wind speed and direction are major factors as far as clarity. But, clear water, over a foot or 2, is over-rated, imo...
Time for a drill run, knock off the rust...
green tides n' black dots...


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

fishingtwo said:


> Wading mosquito in the morning ðŸ˜Š


Mosquito ought to start showing some action for speck fishermen and flatfish right up against the rocks. Even in tanin-stained water it can be good...ðŸ'


----------



## OttoMan (Sep 8, 2011)

fishingtwo said:


> Wading mosquito in the morning ðŸ˜Š


How'd you do at mosquito?

Ready to hit the surf this year. Last year I never got to the surf due to work being really busy but I should be free for a few trips this year.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

I did not go after all. The wind had it rougher than I cared for, but I I'll be going soon.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Drifting Yak (Dec 10, 2016)

Hey gigem87 => I am interested in learning how to fish the surf for specs so hit me up if you need a partner. My contact information should still be available from Allan's surf fishing seminar. 
See Ya!
Mike


----------



## OlRob65 (Jul 5, 2014)

Good info gigem87 & shadslinger. Shortened my learning curve.


----------

